# ZFS Clone at RAMDISK is it possible?



## stassik (Jan 31, 2012)

I want to do zfs clone of folder in a ZFS pool. Can I place this clone in RAM or on RAMDISK? I want to do this, because I want to write clone changes in RAM (for speed optimization).

P.S. Sorry for my russian-english...:r


----------



## vermaden (Jan 31, 2012)

Like that mate:


```
# mdconfig -a -t malloc -s 1GB     
md1

# zpool create RAM /dev/md1

# zpool list
NAME      SIZE  ALLOC   FREE    CAP  DEDUP  HEALTH  ALTROOT
RAM      1016M    77K  1016M     0%  1.00x  ONLINE  -
storage   144G   113G  31.1G    78%  1.00x  ONLINE  -

% zfs list
NAME           USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
RAM             92K   984M    32K  /RAM
storage        113G  28.9G    25K  none
storage/test    31K  28.9G    31K  none
storage/tmp     50K  28.9G    50K  /tmp
storage/usr    112G  28.9G   112G  /usr
storage/var    546M  28.9G   546M  /var

# zfs create storage/test
# zfs snapshot storage/test@now
# zfs send storage/test@now | zfs recv RAM/test

% zfs list
NAME           USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
RAM            132K   984M    32K  /RAM
RAM/test        31K   984M    31K  /RAM/test
storage        113G  28.9G    25K  none
storage/test    31K  28.9G    31K  none
storage/tmp     50K  28.9G    50K  /tmp
storage/usr    112G  28.9G   112G  /usr
storage/var    546M  28.9G   546M  /var
```


----------

